# Building my QSW for the OG gambler 500



## Harrison_davis (Feb 11, 2018)

So let me start off by saying I am new to qsw ownership. Just picked one up for 500$ with the intention of doing the gambler 500 with it. That said I am now new to old VAG cars, have had about 8 pre 95 audi's. 
What I am looking for is either someone who has all the parts of a guide of sorts on what to do for lifting my QSW. Would like enought to get a little more meat under her. 
Also has anyone ever made a belly pan for a qsw?
Lastly I am looking for a bently repair manual if someone has one. 
Thanks all in advance.
Picture of my 87 Audi 5000 avant.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Love the Avant. Oversize 4 door Scirocco.  Good luck with the QSW.


----------

